# 'Bewiched' Wellingborough



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Just got back from a late morning out, and today I went to Bewiched in Wellingborough and met Matt, Rich and Sydney.

Initial outside impressions were modern and cool!

Very welcoming inside, great staff, and a good view of the bar area at the counter, and they bring drinks to you! Food looked great too, but haven't had a chance to try it yet.

We sat upstairs, overlooking the church yards in the sun. It's all a very modern shop inside an old building.

Drinks; very impressive. Their own blend, I loved the grinding on demand, awesome La Marzocco machine, and latte art! Not something that easy to find at all in Northamptonshire it seems.

I had a flat white and a double espresso. Flat white was lovely and sweet, I downed that in minutes and went back for more...

Espresso, nice thick shot with some mottling and spotting on the crema. Sweet and viscous, slight acidity, but no noticeable bitterness at all.

Enjoyed that a lot too but sadly I probably couldn't handle much more coffee to have another. So I bought some beans to use at home once I finish off the bag of Izzo I have.

Really can't wait until they come to Kettering.









Thanks guys!


----------



## bewiched (Jan 22, 2012)

James, great to put a face to a name today, glad you enjoyed your first visit to Bewiched, great to see someone your age so passionate and with so much knowledge of all things coffee :]


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks.







Most people say to me, it's just a cup of coffee if I get a bit technical (especially at work!) so it's really great for me as well to find somewhere local at last that respects the bean.

Will have to let you know how I get on with your blend in my lever machine, will be interesting!


----------



## bewiched (Jan 22, 2012)

We are certainly coffee geeks, but I think you could teach us a thing or two, let me know how you get on with the bewiched smooth blend :-]


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm sure I'll learn a lot from you guys as well, what with the UKBC training!

Shall do







Going to start on them tomorrow morning if I can't get to work, the roads are completely snowed in here!


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Update: I've nearly dialled the beans in after this mornings fun, flavours seem good, sweet, slightly acidic, haven't noticed any bitterness yet, however I can't seem to get the crema right. Although there's lots of tiger striping going on.

But overall it is definitely a smooth, sweet blend! The machine is on ready for another espresso and a cappuccino soon. I can also pull closer to the 2oz mark before it blondes, my previous beans I was in the 1.5oz range for a double.


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Nearing the end of these beans now, obviously not at their best after I've had them open for just over a week, but I just discovered how well I can pre-infuse on the machine, seems to kick out a lot more crema and body. Very tasty!


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Careful with your bank account in Bella Barista, that place is dangerous ... The machines are VERY shiny.


----------

